# Fall Monster Auction



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The date has been set and venue booked for our fall monster auction. It will be held SATURDAY, OCTOBER 28th at the Saint Pius X Catholic Church Gymnasium, 1150 Mt Seymour Blvd. North Vancouver. Registration will start at 8:30 a.m. and the auction will begin at 10:00 a.m.
For further details and to download buyers and sellers forms, check out our VAHS website. To register or for more information, contact Dave at [email protected].
Look forward to seeing you all on the 28th.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry I won't be able to attend the auction, too much reno work going on. Oh well maybe the spring one.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Sorry I won't be able to attend the auction, too much reno work going on. Oh well maybe the spring one.


You will be sorely missed Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> You will be sorely missed Laurie


Thanks George, love to be there but just too much going on here at home. Hope it's a good turn out.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Thanks George, love to be there but just too much going on here at home. Hope it's a good turn out.


Totally understand Laurie....we'll forgive you if you keep us updated on your "future set up"...it looks like it will be "enviable"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Laurie, you're going to miss my birthday

Oh well, see in the spring. Good luck with your renos.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Laurie, you're going to miss my birthday
> 
> Oh well, see in the spring. Good luck with your renos.
> 
> Anthony


Hey bud happy early birthday to you. Did you get your roof fixed?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Hey bud happy early birthday to you. Did you get your roof fixed?


Thanks, yes, it was finally finished last Saturday evening and it rained hard here Sunday morning, so just in time. We will miss you at the auction buddy.

Anthony


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

VAHS is looking for volunteers this year for the big Auction. We need someone to help out with the auctioneering, Phil from seattle is unable to make it this year. We also need data entry people. Extra kitchen help. registration help in the morning. Setting tables and chairs up early.
Camera help and runners.
I am also unable to make this years auction.
We need some commitments to make this years auction happen and be a success. Please email [email protected] if you can help.
I will have a night to go over the data entry procedure before the auction.
Regards to all Michael.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Felicia, Isabella and I will come do some "running", at least for the morning session. 

Please, people, if you can possibly help out, sign up with Michael or Dave and show up on the day of the auction to keep this event going. Without enough volunteers, this auction, which most local/even non-local aquarists look forward to, MAY BE CANCELLED!!!

Anthony


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

*upcoming fall auction oct. 28*

Just a Reminder for the upcoming Fall Auction.
Please Register with [email protected] if you would like to sell.
Registration closes October, 21,2017, no on day seller registration.
You can find more information at the clubs website vahs.ca
Everyone is welcome and free to attend, buyers can register at the auction.
Please note that we are not using the membership numbers this year so sellers need to register and obtain your sellers number.
If you can help out please email [email protected] A second auctioneer is still needed to help out Dave our Auctioneer.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Only 12 more days to go....


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

Seller registration is now closed. We need to make sure we can get through all the items and finish at a reasonable time. Anyone who has not registered as a seller and would like to sell please send me an email, [email protected] and I will put you on the wait list. Anyone who has registered to sell and won't be able to make it please let me know so I can let someone else sell.
Sellers, please post on this thread what you will be bringing. Lot's of people wondering what will be there.
Thank you and see you on the 28th.
Dave


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

i have only just gotten back from holidays knowing that i had time to register as a seller, as i was waiting till i had gotten back seeing as i was gone for so long and not knowing if all the plants would be in good condition. And now reading the above message, the registration date has been changed?.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone bring saltwater stuff for sale to the auction?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm going to be bringing mostly planted tank items: Used CO2 Items (Older regulator, Tropica CO2 system), Lava Stone (black, smaller pebbles, great for detail work or building slopes), Moss (Java, Mini Xmas), a couple rare plants grown emersed (ex. Poaceae sp. 'Purple Bamboo' and Acmella Repens) and other equipment (heater) I haven't been able to use yet. I may bring some small bags of Amazonia too. Perhaps some shrimp food as well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Eileen of VAHS asked me to post this list of her items for her:

Some Items that I am selling are:

Tap Water Filter - no waste water and perfect for small tanks
Purple Pocci corals
Green Zoa frags - 2
Long Fin Marble Angel
3 Madagascar Rainbow fish
Ten Gallon tank with light fixture/canopy and heater
T-Bar Cichlid - male juvenile - will look like mini flower horn when full grown
Max-Jet 600 with SureFlow upgrade - doubles power and flow
Lots more to come.

Thanks 

Eileen


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Downsizing...headed to NZ, so I don't have much to bring this year  ...got a few killies ,sterbai cats, and a few plants.....I now that our killie club, VAKC, will be well represented again this year so there should be a good selection of quality killies


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought we had until the 21st to register? I have been coming to this event for a few years now. This would have been my first time as a seller. Bummer


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone wants some free Mulberry leaves for their shrimp, my tree has not dropped its leaves yet.


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

One week to go. Wanted to remind everyone to bring a filled in auction form with them. Both buyers and sellers as it really speeds up the registration process. Sellers please try to arrive before 9 so everyone has time to look at what you have brought. Still need help throughtout the day so please see me or one of the other steering committe members if you are able. This event can't be run without volunteers.
Thank you,
Dave


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The seller registration is closed because the auction can only handle selling 300-400 items in the allotted time. So many people registered already that all the seller slots were filled before the closing date. If left open then what would happen is that the auction would NOT end on time, items would be left on the tables at the end of the day, and such a situation would be more confusing & difficult to deal with than to shut off seller registration early, now that the total number of sellers & items for sale are already maxed out. This year, our friend Chris from the Seattle fish club will be unavailable so poor Dave will be hard pressed to get through all the items in time, as it is. I would send in an email to register as a seller to get on a waiting list in case some of the original sellers end up not being able to make it or decide to sell fewer items.

I hope this explanation clears up any confusion over seller registration issues.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Anthony, I'll know for next year to sign up earlier. Looks like it should be a busy auction. Looking forward to it. Kind Regards


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

We will have a great raffle this year due to the fantastic prizes donated by our local fish stores and others. Please support your local stores and thank them for the donations when you are there.
J&L Aquatics has donated a Coralife HOB marine filter with protien skimmer rated for 30 gallons
Fish Addicts has donated two $100 gift certificates
Noah's Pet Ark donated a Fluval Spec 5 gallon tank with LED lighting
King Ed Pets donated Skkye Light Clamp 18 - 18 watt LED clamp-on light and some API suppliments
Vancouver Aquarium donated 4 admission passes
Vic Harrison has donated more pottery this year


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> This year, our friend Chris from the Seattle fish club will be unavailable .........


Just to clarify....Our kilted friend from Seattle is PHIL....not "Chris".


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

How long does the auction usually run for?


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

We hope to be done by 3 but it depends how many items we have to auction and how smooth the day goes.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

dacar said:


> We hope to be done by 3 but it depends how many items we have to auction and how smooth the day goes.


is there anyway I could pay before 3pm, its hard for me to be there for 5 hours.


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

Haven said:


> is there anyway I could pay before 3pm, its hard for me to be there for 5 hours.


There will be a few opportunities to pay before we finish. When we break for lunch and possibly one in the afternoon. Have to see how the day progresses.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are going to have a great auction, wish I could be there to help.
Have a great day everyone :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a great auction, wish I could be there to help.
> Have a great day everyone :bigsmile:


Your presence will be greatly missed, Laurie. .....hopefully we'll see you at our Spring auction


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

It was another great auction this year. As usual, my girls really enjoyed the event! 

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank You to everyone that came to the auction.It was a great success and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.Big thanks to Dave and Mike for organizing once again.Great to see old and new friends and hope to see Laurie at the next one.AKA The Guy.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks once again to everyone's participation today ... another successful auction event.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for making this happen. It is always nice to see everything work out (even with so many personalities at hand)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

George ... tried to send you a PM of thanks but your message box is full. Once again a busy day and a fair amount of stock as well! Hope everyone's transport went well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well Felicia had a good time and I ended up spending more than I planned (buying fish she chose). Missed out on the breeding trio of Africans, but too rich for donating to her school tank.

Glad to see so many people there. Missed a few friends but next time.

Anthony


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes the trio of Aficans was a great addition with expelled fry in the bag as well ... those were from a new participant from Van Is. I hope we continue to attract hobbyist interest from throughout BC!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

VElderton said:


> George ... tried to send you a PM of thanks but your message box is full. Once again a busy day and a fair amount of stock as well! Hope everyone's transport went well.


 Hi Victor....I didn't realize the box was full. I have since cleaned it out, and sent you a pm. Thank you for your help. Of the past few auctions that I have worked on the computers, this was by far the most stress-free and efficient one. The combined "teamwork" of Jody, Kerry and yourself at the computer table with the very clear and precise auctioneering of Dave and Stewart made the day very relaxed and enjoyable. Also a big shout out to Mike for the pre-auction "tutoring" session, and setting up the computers for us.....


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Thank you everyone for making this happen. It is always nice to see everything work out (even with so many personalities at hand)!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The reason we see "everything work out"......is, not in spite of, but because we have ".....so many personalities at hand". We are all unique and all have different gifts to offer, and different roles to play.......but we are all working for the same good cause.....to promote our hobby and passion.


----------

